# Found a nice bottle dump today.



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

I overloaded my pack with my finds--I'll start from the beginning. 
I was bored, haven't found much this past month that was anything really special. So I left for bottle-hunt-area-scouting, as I call it, and took my bike down a dirt road. Searching through the woods, I was turning up little--a broken '60s huge Coca-Cola for the bottle garden due to shape and size, two clear and very large Coca-Cola bottles (they say Coke on the other side) and one still had it's lid. Then an embossed wine bottle full of grapes and vines (the embossing is that, it had shell in it. Not grapes.) Then, I moved on down further with my bike thinking the area wasn't really worth it and I suddenly found a a dried creek and thought, Bottles might get washed down it. So I followed it, had to leave it to get around many fallen branches damming it, and spotted a 1960s beer I often find. Looking around, I spotted shards and went out of the rut carved from flows of water and spotted bunches of jars and bottles. Excited, I searched around and found it was a '50s-'70s household dump. I then spotted a bottle that I am always happy to find. It's the newer version--I have two of the older ones. And this is a variation I haven't seen based on the bottom. "MUSKEGON,MICH / REGISTERED // DRINK / PAUL'S / DRINKS // PROPERTY OF" Next side "CONTENTS 6 1/2 OZ / PAUL G. MILLER // EVERY / SWALLOW / PURE / COCA COLA BOTTLING CO" The base you'll see has a C in a circle in a C and numbers. I am pretty sure this company went out in the '50s. They started in 1917 and were, of course, Coca-Cola owned. Big day, really, for Coca-Cola.
Excited further, I then looked around--more like was running around-- going through thickets and trees and what turned out to be thorny vines as I looked for bottles. Most were broken, and nothing special. My shoe got torn by a piece of glass, my arms by the thorns but it was worth it. There also are numerous cans that still have the painted labels on them, and machine parts, and what looked like an Edison bulb--left it, as the base was broken away. Soon I found pieces of Coca-Cola bottles, and found a mound I'll tomorrow morning dig into where I pulled an intact bottle out. It says "Coca-Cola / TRADE MARK REGISTERED / IN U.S. PATENT OFFICE" on one side, and is identical on the other except the last line which says, "MIN. CONTENTS 6 FL OZS." Most exciting is the base, as I'm in Michigan and it says, "SULPHUR SPRINGS / L-G / TEX." on it. 
I then also pulled out a very large Coca-Cola bottle, also in aqua like the aforementioned one, that is identical but as a 12 OZ and has a 16 above the I in an oval for Owen-Illinois, with a 3 to the left and what looks like a modified 55 to say 56 then a number 2. below the maker's mark.
I also brought back an ACL Sunrise, which is hardly legible as most of the ACL is faded away. It looks to be 1960s. I also found an odd ACL jar that says it's "Roquefort Dressing" and is pretty strange. It will be going to the shed like most of the bottles--I have a 'museum' in there of less-than-perfect bottles. 
Happily I found a Duraglass half-pint milk bottle, red ACL and embossing, for "Farr View Dairy Products" of "Muskegon, Mich." A nice local piece. An 8 is under the Duraglass name, and then a 9 below and left, then a 53 to the right of the 9. Embossing reads, "SEALED <(I)> SS" "HALF PINT" "LIQUID 29" and "ML 943 REG." around the base. 
Last but not least, a cute little "ESQUIRE / SCUFF-KOTE" bottle. 
Now time to make several posts' worth of photos.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Here is the lovely Drink Paul's Drinks bottle--my favorite bottle to find multiple of.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Some close-ups of the aqua Coca-Colas.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Farr View Dairy bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Sunrise and the Dressing bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

Base to the Paul's and Esquire bottle front/base.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

The first image is all Coke-owned stuff. The second is an odd licence plate I found--in an area of the Woods. And finally, one of clear Cokes with an odd writing-style that kind of bounces where it says TRADEMARK and such--says Coca-Cola on the back. I also found a Ford thing for a truck. Nice piece of advertising--found several advertising pieces in the dump, but way too damaged to be salvageable.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 13, 2014)

You see other stuff I found in the first three images, but these that I've described are the more interesting. This photo is off my favorites: The Paul's, the Sulphur Springs Coca-Cola, and the Esquire.


----------



## ACLbottles (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice bottles. Sulphur Springs is only a little bit over an hour away from where I am, I've been there a few times.


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 13, 2014)

well Bear, your getting a little better look for old tin buckets and blue or green glass.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2014)

"There also are numerous cans that still have the painted labels on them"  And What kind of cans were these?   LEON.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 14, 2014)

LOL I was wondering if you'd be asking that Leon. Bear I have pulled out those scuff Kote shoe polish bottles still filled with polish. So far I have black, two whites, and a blue.  Was yours that clean when you found it? Love the little dairy bottle and the Paul's. Lucky day for Bears.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

ACL, that's awesome. I love how far it came.
Sunrunner, I know what to look for. I just have a limited time period to find. Almost everything was broken, beer unembossed, or rust.
Hemi, I brought back one today that is intact. The others look 'alright', but when you flip them over the other half is rusted out. Oil and gas stuff--the one I brought back is probably pretty new compared to the others, as it is intact; it's a fire starter. I'll show photos when everything dries. Also found a small advertisement(?) piece. 
Miss Tammy, those things are cute. Mine was capless, so all the contents were gone but had dirt in it. I use a toothbrush to get inside the bottles to clean 'em. I found two more Paul's--one shattered, one missing the neck so I left them. And, yet another Farr View--but not so pretty. You'll see later. Yes, it is a very lucky--last night I thought, and was amused, that a bottle dump was a nice blessing from God--day for bears.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice finds! I really love the ford piece as I'm a ford guy. The more you dig the more pauls drinks you will find, they are common in our area and are late fifties and reused well into the 60's. Let me know what kind of beer cans you found, I might be interested!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Res1cue, I love Ford company too--especially the style in general of their trucks. Those and Chevys-- and  the Paul's company but rarely find anything intact. Ever see the really old Paul's? The green one is the older variation--made by Root in 1922. The next is the 1930 version, given to me by my neighbor who was gonna throw it out. In the '40s they finally put "Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Co." on them. Then you saw my newest version. The green one was one of the first bottles I ever found.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Today I went back, found two cool-looking bleach bottles and a broken O-So good bottle (I have an identical intact, but with worse label.) I love the O-So brand, as Oso is Bear in Spanish and, well, I'm a Bear.  Also a broken Paul's bottle, and some other interesting pieces of sadly busted bottles--pulled out what would probably have been a pretty cool Bubble Up sodie-pop. Only found one piece. I found this little advertising piece--damaged while cleaning. The thing popped off, but was easily Gorilla-glued back on (technically it was still attached; just, they wrapped it around the metal object and the end broke where it had cracked, now once more sealed safely.) It's pretty neat, with the truck and building on it-- My favorite find of the day. It says on the truck, "FOUNDRY / TRUCKERS" then at the heel, "TRUMAN DEN" and on the back, "FOUNDRY TRUCKERS / TRUCK CRANE & BULLDOZER SERVICE / FILL SAND & GRAVEL PHONE 31-512 // 709 W BROADWAY MUSKEGON, MICH."
I left the woods with a pack full of stuff, and bugs chasing my tail, then headed out across the road and down a-ways to another section that was forested where I discovered wrecked cement blocks and thought, There's gotta be a house near here somewhere; these aren't something you'd carry far. Sure enough, I found a house's foundation. The area was well-used untill the '70s, shown by the bottles and cans left over. I found a toy truck's wheel--older one-- and what would have been a gorgeous porcelain dish that had flower-designs on the inside and out glazed in a myriad of colors--shattered. The oldest bottle I could identify had a date code for 1959. 
Later I hit the woods near my house where I had recently found a wrecked antique beer bottle--embossed-- and a decimated Patent November 3(0?) 185(8?) jar. I found attached to a random wire that led nowhere an insulator(?) or something. Then I hit-up the woods by a Church where I found a beer can lodged--only recently uncovered again-- in the bank of a creek which I happily pulled out to see the colors were still good.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

More pictures! Here's for you, Leon.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Also for Leon: It's the older-style top. Although I'm sure this is pretty new, still older than I. Heh.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

More photos, the Roman Bleach bottles.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Another Farr View Dairy bottle. Although it's not beside me, I think it had '56 as a date-code.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is my O-So ACL bottle, and my other O-So identical but intact which I found under a bridge--along with the largest water snake I have ever seen. If ever Mona Lake had a lake monster, that'd be it. That, and whatever it was that attacked me last kayaking trip... It jumped out of the water, hit my back, and went back in only leaving water and lake plant from the shallow, narrow marshland creek I was kayaking up. Needless to say, I turned around and left.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Another set of photos: The insulator(?)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

An overview of all I found and an odd green bottle full of swirls. By the way, the can says Firewax, not Tirewax--it's to start fires. Also found a green concentrate bottle of sorts for I'm thinking orange juice.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

As for the beers RES1CUE mentioned, they were pretty far gone. I did bring back one beat-up Budweiser can because I thought it'd go nicely with the unsalvageable Miller can. You would have loved the Old Milwaukee I found not long ago, but left on the riverbank. It was older style, and in very nice condition. Still, I sadly forgot it.  
I do have what I think is a 1980s beer can that is from Olympia Beer. Found it in the Lake--my first can. I let it float to shore, and took it home. Pretty nice, albeit faded some, for being underwater  thirtysome years. There was a cone-top beer in Three Sisters Antique Store here in Muskegon if you're interested in it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

It's Seven Sisters, not three. Sorry.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Here is my Firewax can on Ebay, mint condition, from 1962. 
I don't know when the Hamm's is from. Anyone know?
The O-So is early 1960s, I believe.
The Foundry Truckers piece I also believe to be a lighter! 
The Dairy bottle should be 1956. 
Anyone know anything on the insulator-thing??
The truck tire seems to be 1950s from what I've gathered. Shame the chassis is gone with the other three. 
My Roman Bleach Patent Applied for bottles had a red and white cap originally, seen through the rust.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2014)

I would need to see the tops pull tab opening to help nail down age of Hamms but so far early 60's to late 60's. What name was the Conetop at Antiques store? What color, what it look like? How much? LEON.  Pic of 5 different tops below.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

I sadly can not recall, but the condition was good overall and I think they wanted close to $15. It was tri- or dual-color.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2014)

I know my buddy Ted Resc1ue would probably be Interested in that cone since he lives nearby. If he pass's let me know. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice Colt 45s--similar to my bottle's top. From left to right, what decades were those tops used in?
I _might_ be able to get back to the antique store on Saturday and bring my camera along. I almost picked it up, but don't colelct cans so I saved my money.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2014)

The tops I pictured from 1962-67.  Your Hamms top is from around 1967-70.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Super! Thank you for your help, Leon. 
The dents in it--I tried using a wire, and my finger, but can't push them out with the wire, and my pinki got stuck eventually much to my dismay. How do I fix it?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2014)

The cone could be worth more then the $15.00? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Or it could be the most invaluable out there. I'll see if I can get back and photograph it.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 14, 2014)

OK, DO THAT.[]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 14, 2014)

Saturday.


----------



## RCO (Aug 15, 2014)

I like the drink paul's drink bottle , the coca cola likely not that hard to find , us diggers seem to find a lot of those I know I have this summer


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 15, 2014)

Looks you've been hitting the dump up pretty good. I've never seen the green Paul's bottle so that's pretty cool. O so's are common too, I remember finding those when I was 8 years old up at Duck Lake. The Hamms is common too but I have never found a 16 ounce. Take a picture of the conetop for sure. Like Leon said, I might be interested and if not he will be. Oh, and the miller you found, what color was the can? Black is late 40's to mid fifties. White and green is mid fifties to early 60's, if its a flat top. What did the old Milwaukee look like also? The country is plagued with the seventies aluminum ones.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

hemihampton said:
			
		

> The tops I pictured from 1962-67.  Your Hamms top is from around 1967-70.


The "seamless aluminum" was invented by Coors in '59 and giving time for the patent to run out and/or be sold that make sense.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

RCO, I actually have only found three totally intact Coca-Colas before this dump in the last two years--only one was a Hobbleskirt. 
Res1cue, I can't recall what the Miller looks like other than rusted, dented, and with holes; likely sixties' like most other items. The Cone-Top I will hopefully persuade mom to stop to let me photograph. As for the Old Milwaukee, it was brand-new-looking from being stuck in gravel and sand and I think it was mostly redish and white; all the other cans in that area were pretty far gone. As for the O-So, thanks for the alert to look into Duck Lake. My nephew gave me his turtle, which we didn't quite want, so we, after figuring out species, decided that, as she eats snails and crayfish as a main diet, Duck Lake--with all the snails I recall as a kid-- is the best location to release her. Which area of the Lake were they? And as for the Paul's, I only found the intact green one and a shattered green one in Mona Lake. Most of the bottles are heavily stained, but I noticed this pattern: 1910ish, little staining; 1920ish, much to medium staining; 1930ish, little staining; 1940ish, much to medium staining; 1950ish, medium to maximum staining; 1960ish, little to medium staining. Odd 'pattern.' Anyone know why? I think it has to do with the dumping they used to do into the Lake, but could easily be wrong. 
Eric, awesome. I'm pleased with how well it lasted in the creekbank.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 15, 2014)

Is the paul's drink bottle a Decco?I can't get a good look at it.Is the glass really heavy and thick?Cool looking soda.It sounds like you had quite a bottle adventure.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> hemihampton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Yes, But those were flat tops. The first pull tab known as a zip top came out in 1962. As far as I know Coors for some reason was never made in a zip top pull tab. Which is highly unusual. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 15, 2014)

So the seamless aluminum used a can opener? That sounds easy to crumple on opening.I bet those early aluminum Coors are very sought after. I'd like to have one even though I don't collect cans since looking into this.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

BottleRocket, I'm not sure if you could call it a Deco soda-pop; but, yes, the glass is thick and heavy. I am having quite a bottle adventure, and as an inquisitive creature I pay attention to other aspects of the dump too--for example, I've been learning about the family who used it. Here is what I've gathered: 
Firstly, someone had a drinking problem. Someone had experience as a welder. There was at least one young girl, and one young boy born to them in the 1950s--I'm afraid that, although I found aspects of the boy's life in different layers going on for several years, but the little girl's stuff I'm finding stops when she was still a little girl... Why am I not finding more on her?  Makes me fear the worst.  They remodeled at some point; they threw out everything down to the kitchen sink--and I'm not being figurative there, either, as I found two faucets also. They drank lots of lemonade and orange juice concentrates. They got their milk from Farr View Dairy. They used Roman brand bleach. Someone required numerous bottles of medicine--two main types, no labels. They liked Coca-Cola, and also fruity-flavored pops. They owned a gun, and owned  a truck. They seemed to prefer blue paint. Someone smoked. They liked chicken. They had used at the same time three mixed sets of silverware. They were middle-class. The house had electricity (it's set back in the woods on a dirt road, so can't be too sure back then.) They burned some of their garbage. Someone bought a lot of canned food. They may have had a dog. They didn't throw out their toys much. For home decoration, they were more for the simple stuff. All this from two mounds and a scattering of bottles/cans. Expect me to keep posting stuff I've found there into next week. Sadly I had to stop an hour early as I cut my paw which wouldn't stop bleeding whilst I was digging (trying to feel if it was an intact bottle or not. Well, it wasn't. [:-])  I brought back a Muskegon ACL Coca-Cola though. Also another Farr View Dairy (mom loves the dairy bottles.) I turned up several broken soda pops. I think I found a hood ornament--but as it's so large, I don't know. I think the mirror went to a truck. I found an ACL shampoo. Also a better-condition Sunrise bottle. I will have to bring out a larger shovel, as anything left of true interest is down in the small hills of household trash. When you get down a certain depth, you realize some of it is well preserved. This will be my first true dig. I found a smaller Roman bleach bottle not far from the other Farr View. I found a barrel to a toy gun, a shell casing right by it, several auto parts, a couple wrecked toys' pieces, and many other things. It's quite fascinating--learning about the lives of a family 50-60 years ago is.  The 1957 quarter was a wonderful discovery.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

The '60s Coca-Cola has a damaged (cracked) mouth, but is intact and local. The SunRise has most of it's front ACL still here. The Farr View this time is from 1960. The Roman bleach has no handle and is a smaller version this time. I found three sets of silverware, bringing home a few silver-plated pieces as they look unique and can display in my museum--pretty far gone; they were buried in a pile for some reason.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the lovely Sunrise. Also a broken '60s Pepsi-Cola bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

The three Farr View dairy bottles are on display in the kitchen. 1953 ACL, 1956, and 1960 embossed. This brings my total number of milks to four.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 15, 2014)

If the quarter where a 1954 it would have been silver and worth $1 to $2. Quite a nice find though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Is this a hood ornament, or did the mirror attach to it? Anyone know when and what these went to? You also see my ''little'' bottle with I think it was an octagonal base.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

More oh the hood ornament-- the inside had numbers. Also, I found this crate in a different area this morning. Anyone know what it'd been used for?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the silverware I brought back.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Another image of the mirror. And the shampoo.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Here's the toy gun--I think it was a cap gun-- barrel. Not often you find yourself staring down the barrel of a gun I hope. Bert, the quarter does hold silver in it though. The embossing is stronger on the older ones, and the eagle has changed a lot since then. I spotted this as I kept looking at every little thing I was turning up, hoping to find a coin among caps. Got blessed.
Also, mom and grandpa collected American coins. Most were sold by grandma or stolen, but we do have a baggy full of '30s-'50s quarters left. This one is on display with my foreign coins in my room.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

Quite a few wildflowers just closing up out there. I  keep forgetting to bring my camera. 
Bleach--all three display atop the bathroom medicine cabinet now-- and the shell casing.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 15, 2014)

No worries, I won't be finding anything till Monday. Got a busy weekend ahead. I really am fascinated more with learning about the family who lived there, than finding the bottles--in any event, I can't wait to get back. I'm hoping that it might go back to the '40s if I dig down. My trowel broke, too, as I was digging. Heh heh. I desire to  find more of these household dumps. I might go so far as to do a school project on what can be learned from them, if ever the chance arises.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 15, 2014)

Mr Spirit Bear, you have such passion for this hobby. Never lose that. Keep it alive.
I think your assessment on the family who lived there is awesome. 
I read it to my wife and we were both intrigued by your story.
You are a very creative and imaginative writer. You have a way with words. Creative writing maybe in your future.
Wait until you find your first embossed medicine. A local is even more exciting.
Keep the pictures and stories coming. They are very entertaining.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 15, 2014)

cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> So the seamless aluminum used a can opener? That sounds easy to crumple on opening.I bet those early aluminum Coors are very sought after. I'd like to have one even though I don't collect cans since looking into this.



 Don't want to hijack this thread by getting off topic BUT, The Coors Aluminum flat top is extremly common & almost worthless, Same with the Hamms. The Tops were Aluminum flat tops & did not crumple while opening. Here' a pic of 3 of my Hamms. I got the Coors somewhere. LEON.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 15, 2014)

Keep us posted! The old milwaukees you described were probably aluminum and from the mid seventies. Worthless, of course if you want to keep them


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 16, 2014)

in the age of dumps your in keep looking for the sodas and milks. I do like that old cigarette liter.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 16, 2014)

Looks like a milk crate


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

BottleRocket, thank you. And, yes, I am a creative writer. Click here to view my stories. As for that family, it is incredibly interesting and I'm happy to share as much as possible. 
Hemi, never is it hijacking if it's something that involves learning more!
Res1cue, aww. No matter. As for that Cone Top, either it was sold or I am mixing up antique stores. Later this week I'll look into the Muskegon Antique Mall--the only other one it could be in. In the end, I did come back with one bottle from that antique store. I'll post it when I get photos uploaded, and learn more on it. 
Sunrunner, the lighter and the Paul's are my favorite pieces so far. Monday I'm bringing out a large shovel and will carefully excavate. 
Res1cue, that's what I thought at first. But it seems too tall. Think they're worth bringing out? There's around ten out there. Some hve large roots growing through them.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 16, 2014)

I use items like those crates to haul finds out of dumps, so I'd keep it. Have you been to the airport antique mall in Norton shores buy the airport?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 16, 2014)

Res1cue, I used to live right by it. Bought a few things from them in the past--only like two bottles, though. Nice people. 
As for the crates, they're a bit bulky for my bicycle. I use a backpack--but had found the crate in the woods outside a development, and rescued three baby pines that had not been bulldozed yet where all the adults were cut down there. Their small size didn't yet disturb the work crew. Their ability to bend saved them as they were run over. They now have a new home, to which I carried them in the crate by bike. 
I recommend the Seven Sisters Antique store--they just opened a different antique store across the road. Seven Sisters has some good stuff, and nice folks.  
Click here to see the bottle I today picked up  there.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 16, 2014)

How much of this dump did you dig through?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2014)

This one I've only gone down a foot so far into one mound. 2 mounds, each about three feet tall. These people used _a lot_ of bleach. I intend to go down to the bottom, unless it suddenly turns up no glass--highly unlikely, as as far as my paw would go down, I was going through more glass and metal than dirt.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 17, 2014)

It's funny you mentioned the bleach Bear, whenever I am digging a farm type dump etc., I always look at the items I dig and think about the people that must have used them. The place  I've been digging is an old lumber camp, and  they drank a lot of beer!! I am talking probably close to1000 beer bottles out of this place, I keep thinking I will find a stash of liver cure bottles, but not yet.  Have found so many milk of magnesia though so someone was suffering.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 17, 2014)

It's fun to learn about them! Care to show some photos, Lisa? That sounds pretty awesome. Know when the camp was broken-up?


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 18, 2014)

I should meet up with you sometime and go digging.


----------



## LisaTammy (Aug 18, 2014)

Bear, it seems like the camp broke up about 1940.  At least that's what it seems from the two cars I've dug lol.  When I talk about a lumber camp up here it was actually a big place with woman and children,etc..   Th pics would be boring as I like to bury as I dig. I have found some nice art deco soda's, milks, etc.  Now that I am about 5 feet down I am hitting crockery.  There is even a stone lined well on the property so they must have lived there a while. This is a pretty big dump.  The spot I am in right now, if you don't watch you step you can sink a foot or more from all the cans under there. It's been pretty fun all in all. The place is in the woods now and there is always a ton of wildlife around me.  The robins love to sit in the trees and dive down and grab the big grubs I dig up.  Haven't seen any of your brother bears though.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2014)

Res1cue, better hurry as school's starting soon. Then comes time to hibernate. 
Lisa, this sounds incredibly awesome!  Are the cars complete? Care to show some finds where you find them (still right where you picked them out) and cleaned up? 
Speaking of cars, is this a taillight? I dug down and found this in the moundside. Also, where the pops turn up, was a large nest of ants... as a cub, I fell into a nest once and it didn't go well. I'll speak more on what stopped me from getting far in in the next few posts. Still. Awesome time down there. In the first second of looking at this, I thought it was an insulator.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2014)

All that I brought back today--the key-thing is an odd one. I cannot quite read everything on it.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2014)

All in all, I dug down 2 feet. At first I found the 1953 (Yes! It's another variation I haven't seen!) Paul's bottle just outside of the main area for sodie pop bottle. This one made me excited. You know I like the Paul's. I then went forward, digging the hole wider, and hit beers dating to the early '50s also--mostly shattered. But! I found two bottles with a tin--looked like tin foil-- foil label on them still! One was the exceedingly common barrel-like beer, and the other was a liquid deodorant. Hardly anything left of the label, but words were legible! I left 'em. I discovered what would have been a gorgeous Hire's Root Beer ACL bottle in Amber, but it was only one large chunk. Also I found a 16OZ. O-So bottle, base missing, more Coca-Colas--one from Ionia-- also shattered, and numerous others till I got to a certain point left and hit a lovely nest of ants. As a cub, previously stated, I had a bad run-in when falling into a nest once. I used to love ants, as a young cub. I moved over, dug around, found a shattered Dairy bottle with orange ACL and a cow!, a Farr View Dairy cottage cheese plastic tub, and that they buried their little baby girl. Baby doll, that is. Pardon the sick humor. At the next mound I happily dug into the taillight(?) and an even more complete ACL Sunrise bottle! And, as suggested, I'll wait a few days to clean it. I brought back a WILDROOT bottle that was on the surface (not far from a broken Paul's--numerous broken Paul's in the hill. []) Does anyone know what WILDROOT was? It had the cap, and some wax-like contents that smelled like wet graphite. Also a Noxzema cobalt bottle with an odd shape I dug.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2014)

ACL Sunrise! [] The deeper you dig, the brighter it looks--Until those nasty war-planes called mosquitoes break through your defenses, as you try to carefully insert your shovel yet break-up roots and block them. That's it for today. As in the Water-based bottle hunts that were my specialty, it's about one keeper an hour. Baring surface finds. Not super productive, but worth it all the same! []  Now time to raid the ranger's cabin of food for lunch.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 18, 2014)

Wildroot was a hair tonic for men. Cool bottle and the embossing on them is awesome.I find quite a bit of those bottles here.The Paul's is definitely a looker. Looks like it is in great condition.The KEY looks to be a can opener. I have some military issues ones that look very similar to this but in green.The tail light looks to be a rear motorcycle turn signal. Any numbers on the lens? Usually indicates a year.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 18, 2014)

Here is info on the wildroothttps://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Wildroot-bottle-m627953.aspx


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 18, 2014)

This one appears it'd have had a paper label. Be amused, Mister Rocket, I'm talking to someone on toy rocket design. 
Other than some wear on the rings, as standard, and a rust stain, yeppers! 
Thanks for the help on the bottle/key/turn signal and the compliments! I didn't see any numbers, sorry.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2014)

Not going out today as it's raining.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 19, 2014)

Pretty sure this hasn't been answered yet, I think your insulator is a radio strain insulator.  I'm not entirely sure what they were used for, other than it involving radios.  If you can find the glass ones they can come in some really great colours.


----------



## splante (Aug 20, 2014)

congrats  awesome finds


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> All that I brought back today--the key-thing is an odd one. I cannot quite read everything on it.



May be all wrong here, but seems that years ago, there was a razor that you stick the key in, slide the little tab, which inserts a new blade while ejecting the dull one.  The metal box held several new blades.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 20, 2014)

I think you nailed it Jimbo.Good eye.


----------



## luckiest (Aug 20, 2014)

Those old metal milk crates often have the name of the dairy embossed on the sheet metal corners, it could be local.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

Canadian Bottles, thank you for your help!
S. Plante, than ks! 
Sandchip, I dug numerous razors which I threw back down...
Bottle Rocket, that looks to be it!
Luckiest, thanks for the tip. I'll look into it.
I didn't go back today, but instead hit-up the railroad and found a dump from the '60s-'70s there.  I had much better luck dumpster diving, though. An attache case, a 1940s dictionary in fair condition, a set of Kodachrome projector photographs from 1958, a set of stamps from the '50s through '70s I'm guessing to Muskegon Public Schools,  glass and metal ink bottle/tins...
At the dump I turned up a Drewery's can, embossed Sprite, three Pepsi-Cola bottles--only one is ACL, and huge--and a milk glass makeup thing. Click here to see what I found yesterday, and will soon post into there from today. Anyone know what this metal object is?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

Any ideas on the age of the can?
Milk glass item.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

The bottles. All embossed. I found a broken ACL bottle called Patio, which said it was from Pepsi-Cola. It would have been neat for the name alone.


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 20, 2014)

The metal object, In comparison in size to the rubber stamps in the background could be a sash weight for an old style window OR a counter weight for a clock???????


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

Old window? The factories shouldn't be pre-1940 where I found this--this was more on an industrial dump than anything. It seems to heavy too be a clock weight, but was my first thought also.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 20, 2014)

The Drewry's can is known as a fan tab from around 1965-66.  LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

Super! Thank you, Leon. It fits in perfectly with the age of the industrial (that's what I'm calling it, as it is right on the road of industrial plants, and was full of industrial machine parts and such--along with shoes and drinking glasses, pops and beers) dump.


----------



## LC (Aug 20, 2014)

The metal object to me looks to be a balance weight for an old scale . The hook or hanger part is rusted away from the top of the weight . But then too , maybe its something else altogether lol .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

It has a red wire wrapped onto it--seems to new, the wire, to be original, though. It seems pretty old, and as far as I spy it has no markings.


----------



## RES1CUE (Aug 20, 2014)

I have found that exact drewrys in dumps from the early seventies.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 20, 2014)

The latest bottles I identified had the number 70 on the bottom (two of them.) The earliest, a 1 or 4 or 61. Date codes?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it is no longer worth returning to for me, till the bugs settle down some (die or go sleep for the Season.) Today I found a wonderful orange ACL Sanitary Dairy bottle with a cow on one side and if I recall a cup of coffee on the other, which I excitedly picked up--only to suddenly find it exploding in my paws! That was not fun. [] I had apparently been sitting on an ACL Coca-Cola, just barely beneath the surface, which I dug just as I was about to retreat from the insects. The ACL is all but there. I brought out a few amber medicine bottles--plain; you guys call them "slicks"?-- and a root beer bottle (clear, 1960s, embossed) along with a fruit juice bottle from I think it was Nestle--these will likely sell at the next yard sale. A bottle called Troutman's, a motorcycle taillight with "DORAY" embossed on it, and a few ''smalls'' to complete it. I dug numerous broken bottles--anything intact was not of interest unless you can get money for recycling glass here-- and a very old, very far gone, stapler--in a dumpster today I brought out an old stapler of the same design that I think will work, though!-- and a dime from 1952 in rough shape. There was an embossed flask-style bottle with original cap I dug up, though.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 21, 2014)

The beer to the far right is an ACL called Red Stripe, but is very modern and I pulled out with the good-condition stapler. The one photographed here was called SCOUT.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2014)

The Red Stripe Jamaican beer is worth a few hundred $$ in a flat top Beer Can. Very little in bottle. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 21, 2014)

Well,[] the bottle's awfully modern so... no value. I'll look into the bottom of the place more, see if I can't find a can to go with it. Thanks, Leon. []


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, here we go again--hah hah! 
Today: Sanitary Dairy late 1950s Cottage Cheese bottle--which my mom loves-- and a Drewery's can with a person on it. A small glass bottle--looks like a lip-balm, but I dunno. :/ Today, I also brought back from an yard-sale this gorgeous bottle: The Wacker & Birk Brewing Co. bottle (click here.)
Yesterday, from a different location: STREATOR PAVER and SAGINAW bricks, 2 Carling's cans from 1949 (wrecked!) and also down by the lake a 1960s Sprite ACL which I neglected to photograph.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Drewery's can and the little odd one which I'm unsure of still--can someone put a date on the can? There looks to be a man on the can.


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Aug 29, 2014)

Nice finds Spirit Bear! I like the Can, what's the little bottle in front of it?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Bert, that's the "little" I had mentioned. It resembles a lip balm--and so I thought it was, at first-- I have seen in plastic (you squeeze it, it comes out) but this one is glass! 
Here are the 1940s cans--told ya' they were wrecked!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Here is the vintage or antique saw I had stumbled across--I went to the lake afterwards (yesterday) so I can imagine what people must have thought about my carrying  a saw to the beach! Lol. Some milk-glass items--the smaller one says POND'S on the base.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

A floor-wax can I pulled out. The colors are better than what it looks. 
Random purple Gladiola.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Bricks! I have many debossed bricks for the edging of the sidewalk-pond out front. These two might go there, but I'll have to move some others.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2014)

The 16 0z Drewry's can is from 1962. Known as a zip top pull tab. The White Black Label cans even though they have a 1949 date they are from the early 1950's. Only the Black Label cones come from the 1940's. Those wrecked Black Label cans could be straightened & saved but have little value & not really worth the effort. If they were Black Label Bocks, then they would be rare cans well worth the effort & some money. RESC1UE Member Ted could straighten those & you should take him with you to find some more, He lives near you. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

One is missing a goodly amount of the back. I just showed their pretty end--someone opened one upside down. Lol. Both are rusted through and are in dire need of a patch-job. I only brought them back because of the date, else I'd have left them where I found them: outside the airport-perimeter fence-line. Thanks for all the information, man!


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2014)

If you leave a can like that behind how do you know your not leaving behind a rare can worth big bucks? If those were bocks it would of been a big mistake to leave behind. Bring any can you find home, I'll tell you if it's a good rare one or not. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2014)

Heres some samples of wasted Black Label bocks I fixed. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2014)

Before & after. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll bring the cans home, and if you or Res1cue want them, I'm sure an arrangement can be made as I don't do cans. Leon, I'd say mine're both worse than those! Why are those worth more than these?


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2014)

They are worth more because they are bocks. Bocks are always rarer. I've fixed much worse cans then those pictured. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

What of the fact half of one can is missing? Also, why are there two holes punched in the bottom of the one can? 
I like the can you have there.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 29, 2014)

As long as a front half looks good some don't care if back is gone or 1 big hole, if a rare can I can fix the big hole or back missing. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

How do you "fix" a totally gone piece? It wouldn't be exactly something easy to replace?


----------



## bottlerocket (Aug 29, 2014)

Good finds Bear. My picks have slowed down. It is nice to see others finding stuff and posting. Thanks


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 29, 2014)

Well get on out there more and keep your eyes scanning all around! If I had my camera with me, I'd have photographed the mouth to an early 1900s (shattered) Coca-Cola bottling Co. bottle I found the other day as it was sticking out of a hillside; the good stuff is out there, just hidden. Not too often it's like my first milk bottle (a good one at that!) which was sitting as if on a pedestal of mud in the forest one day (the mud seemed to be a mound, as if it were rising) for me to find as I evaded the odd-ball stalker. :/ 
 Thanks.  It's just whatever the anti-environmental mindset of the day had people throwing out into their yards or, like the '50s cans, by the airport where all else including a totally demolished bike were strewn about. All the glass was shattered, including some I could recognize as fun-to-find pieces. They really made a mess of things.


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 1, 2014)

Spirit  Robet  I have been enjoying your involvement of digging,  I have been trying to make evaluations of glass bottles that were turned in the mold to reduce the mold seams.  My study has been increased and developed quickly when I was studying glass applied handles,  When I worked for Thatcher Glass, I was involved with a lot of glass forming problems that involved forming problems on the glass machine functions.  Handles were often a trouble makerl to get them to fill with glass properly,  Another big problem was making a lot of the Avon bottles where the parison glass was set off from the neck forming.  Like their duck bottle and the deer bottle for after shave lotion.  Off setting the parison to the side presented gravity interference that made a lot of chalange,  I started collecting at the age of eight or nine. And after visiting to see how they made that milk bottle,, I ended up working for Thatcher's 33 years later.   So now I have had 77+ years of studying bottle making mysteries - developed by the people that made them hand blownl.I am now 85 and getting near the end, for certain.Do you know of any marks in glass you have found, that present bottle mysteries of why or how they were created?   It is a great hobby - for sure.   RED Matthews


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 1, 2014)

This little bottle with the big swirl in it is a curiosity (and a bubble on either side, which reminds me of Yin and Yang.) All I have really that is un-ordinary in bottles. Unless a few bubbles in a '60s Crush bottle count. Those are small and few, but more than most of my 1940s+ bottles. As for Avon bottles, I have one that isn't a figural piece. I mentioned it before on the site.  But! I do have a question on the construction of an insulator in my collection. I will show more pictures soon. I don't know if you can see it, so I will draw on it in Paint (computer program) to show it more (how it seems to be made.)


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 1, 2014)

Here is the insulator. The red is symbolizing the seams on the insulator. None of my other similar (Patent May 2 1893) insulators are created the same way. They just have the one seam. It's quite clear also that there are many swirls on the surface of the glass, which gives it awesome character.


----------



## logueb (Sep 1, 2014)

Spirit Bear, Just read through the entire thread.  I have dug many dumps that are in this age range.  It appears from the posts and photos that this dump could range from as early as the 30's thru the 70's. (Just a guess).   Great thread and a good start in bottle collecting.  Love those Paul sodas.  They appear to be possibly art deco bottles.  A few years ago I did an extensive research on Google patents on art deco soda patents.  When I get time I'll see if I have that bottle patent listed.  Hope you have many more exciting trips to that dump.   Buster


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 2, 2014)

Buster, Paul's started in 1917. I wouldn't call their early bottles art-deco, but just heavily embossed. They switched out by 1930 to clear and slightly different bottles. I have been talking with an expert on another site for glass maker's marks, and neither of us have as of yet discovered much on C. P. Co. other than one company, which likely didn't make this bottle. It should date to the '50s or '60s, but if what you're saying is possible, my bottle, albeit incredibly unlikely, might be 1930s and could fit in with the date of Charles Pfizer Company, as they seem to have changed names to Pfizer by 1950, likely sooner (if what I found is correct.) If it hadn't been for the fact I was curious on the company, this plain little bottle would have sat as an unknown mystery forever. 
As for the house, I don't think it goes back before 1950. Who knows, though: maybe another older bottle dump is on the other side of it? As for getting back to it, not likely this month as I'm in high school and kept busy. Maybe one weekend, but I don't know. Currently the house is up for sale. So who knows what the new owners will do when they find the dump. 
Click here to see an older thread I did on Paul's. Thanks for taking interest in my thread. As it's a pretty modern dump, many here I am sure would find only light interest. 
Here is the bottle from or for C. P. Co.-- anyone know what it might have held?


----------



## elmoleaf (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd guess that C.P. Co. is Colgate Palmolive Company.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2014)

Closest thing to the Truth since research started--mystery solved? This one doesn't look like any of their vintage bottles.


----------



## LC (Sep 3, 2014)

Looks like a shampoo bottle .


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 3, 2014)

Seems too small--I found an ACL shampoo, as I think I showed. Unless it were trial- or travel-size. But, by the looks of things, they didn't do much travel. And, unless it were free, they probably stuck with the stuff they normally bought. Like Lustercreme.


----------



## reach44 (Sep 3, 2014)

I've dug shampoos that small.  Dozens and dozens in one hole.  Behind a 1950s house lol


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 4, 2014)

Me too reach!!! And dish soap!  It seems back in the day everything was packaged smaller. 6 ounces of Coke???? That's only 2/3 of a cup lol.Lisa


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 4, 2014)

Well, then it' likely either shampoo or dishsoap. Now we need to find either a photo or a diagram of this bottle that proves it. 
Thanks all! []


----------



## bottlerocket (Sep 4, 2014)

I am searching images of shampoo bottles and I found a few with screw tops consistent with yours bear but haven't come up with an exact match.


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hey Bear, here's a travel size that I dug, lid too ! [attachment=image(OS).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 5, 2014)

Has Rapunzel on it. Lol. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 14, 2014)

Went back to the dump. *Facepaw.* Lol. I hadn't meant to, but went further down the road  after Church and deep into the woods. Oldest bottle I found (in the woods) was dated to 1948. Close to what I think was part of a 1950s bus (the tail lights would have been like those fins on some older cars!) I found a 7UP bottle and a couple others. Eventually I found my way closer and closer to the dump. At one point I tried picking up what looked like a very old can, only to discover half of it was lodged in the base of the pine that grew over it. I could only read "BREWING CO. / ESTABLISHED 1889 GRAND RAPIDS, MICHIGAN" on it. I eventually got even closer, and found a FLEECY WHITE bleach bottle from the '40s (?). I got back to the dump-- someone bought the house. I found a whole bunch, by the oldest tree there, of what would have been such exciting finds... had they not all been broken (awesome '50s, maybe even '40s, round-mouth milks.) Did find the unique-looking green bottle you'll see. I also brought out the top to that lighter I had found! They're both made in Balboa, so... it has to be it. The can I also brought out. I can see paint beneath the rust. And I could read "...ALUBE" and "ERICAN OIL" and the symbol is of the same colors as the American Flag so.... American Oil? Dunno what the "...ALUBE" is part of. The holes to pour it out are in the bottom, not top. The can's intact, so I returned with it. Also found another ACL dressing bottle.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 14, 2014)

Fleecy White: 
Wasn't too far from the road among other old bottles that were of no interest to me.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 14, 2014)

The lighter now complete with it's top!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 14, 2014)

Should have brought my camera. The box turtle was gorgeous! I haven't cleaned any of these bottles yet. So, they're some dirty as you can see.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 14, 2014)

An interesting side-note: Today at Church they had people 0-20 read parts of a psalm, then 21-40, then 41-60, then 60+... The interesting thing is they had alerted all but two of us high-schoolers of something going on at Portage Lake Bible Camp, where most anyone young was (both services have child-care till grade six. This was first service. Service two has Sunday School for everyone else.) I derailed my train of thought... So, basically, like three people were under 20. Only one of us were being loud enough to be clearly heard. That would be me... So! What does the Worship Leader do? Oh, nothing but call me down in front of like 200 people to read the Psalm before the whole congregation. I get up, like a good little bear, but then realize, "Great... I can't read the board." My new glasses are busted, so I had to wear my old ones and couldn't see the screen back there (we weren't using Bibles.) So I tell him, "I can't see it" and point. So he has to tell me the words to say, and I'm trying to read them and keep my voice steady as I woke up sick with a strained, deep voice. Needless to say, it was a horrible and embarrassing moment for me. And he hopefully will not do that again... Lol.


----------

